# Problem z odswiezaniem

## niedzwiedz

Witam

Mam problem ze zmiana czestotliwosci odswiezania, mianowicie wygenerowalame polecaniem:

```
# gtf 1280 1024 70
```

nastepujaca wartosc , ktora wkleilem do pliku xorg.conf: 

```
# 1280x1024 @ 70.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 74.62 kHz; pclk: 128.94 MHz

  Modeline "1280x1024_70.00"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066  -HSync +Vsync
```

w Section Screen

Subsection Display zmieniilem Mode "1280x1024" na "1280x1024_70.00" wszystko robilem wg. tej instrukcji:

```
http://newbie.linux.pl/?id=forum&show=post&post=89925
```

Czy ktos moze mi powiedziec dlaczego monitor ciagle pracuje z czestotliwoscia 60 a nie 70Hz tak jak powinien???

----------

## bartmarian

wg mnie musisz zainteresować się w xorg.conf konfiguracją monitora, nie tylko rozdzielczości ekranu, a dokładniej parametrami: HorizSync i VertRefresh

---edit---

z tego co wiem przesada w podaniu wartości delikatnie mówiąc może monitorowi zaszkodzić, nowsze się umieją bronić przed zbyt dużym odświerzaniem, ale starsze mogą pokazać tajemniczy niebieski dymek (który to dymek siedzi w np procesorach i dzięki niemu układ działa, gdy się wydostanie - przestaje)  :Smile: 

----------

## niedzwiedz

HorizSync i VertRefresh mam juz wpisane do xorg.conf i sa to wartosci zgodne z dokumentacja prducenta...

----------

## bartmarian

ok, zobacz jak ja mam, może pomoże, u mnie to owocuje 1280x1024@75

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

#    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option         "NoLogo"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## niedzwiedz

Raczej nie pomaga. probowalem podstawiac twoje wartosci ale to nic nie dalo.

Moj xorg.conf:

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   # Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

   Identifier   "sony cpd100es"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  48.0 - 120.0

        Option "dpms"

# 1280x1024 @ 70.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 74.62 kHz; pclk: 128.94 MHz

  Modeline "1280x1024_70.00"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

   Identifier  "radeon"

   Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "(null)"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "on"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "radeon"

   Monitor    "sony cpd100es"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x1024_70.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024_70.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024_70.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

                Modes     "1280x1024_70.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

----------

## bartmarian

a skoro masz ati to spróbuj fglrx-config albo jakoś tak, to siedzi w /opt/... po instalacji ati-driver itp, ścieżkę 3eba podać bezwzględną (miałem radka 9800 i ładnie mi konfiguratorek ustawił, a zmieniłem na nvidię, no bo stareoniki ati są "nieco" mniej wydajne... nieco.... :]

----------

## niedzwiedz

w /opt/ati/bin  jest tylko fireglcontrol ale nim niestety nie mozena zmienic czestotliwosci odswiezania...

----------

## bartmarian

"emerge -s ati- " pokaże, czego masz/nie masz, wiem że jak miałem ati, przechodzilo się "teścik" kilkunastu odpowiedzi i xorg.conf był gotowy.

SKLEJONE:

ups, sprawdziłem, jest tylko ati-driver, no to wydaje mi się że albo binarka jest gdzieś w /sbin albo /usr/bin albo /usr/sbin , wpisz w konsoli:

#ati

i naciśnij TAB x2 to pokaże Ci binarki jakie masz...

------------edit---------------

sorka ale jestem zakręcony, wpisz:

#fgl

i TABx2, to się nazywa (najprawdopodobniej) fglrx-config

(bardzo dawno nie uzywałem... to i średnio pamiętam, może fglrxconfigure fglrx-configure ?

----------

## niedzwiedz

no niestety lipa nie mam fglrxconfig badz czegos podobnego, mam tylko fglrxinfo i fglrx_xgamma ale jesli chodiz ci o konfiguracje pliku xorg.conf to ja wczesniej korzystalem z xorgconfig i tam odpowiadalo sie na pytanka i wlasnie wtedy czestotliwosc zostala ustawiona na 60Hz i nie wiem jak jak zmienic

----------

## kicior

Moim zdaniem ten monitor nie obsłuży 70Hz w tej rozdzielczości - tak przynajmniej wynika z dokumentacji.

----------

## bartmarian

moj sąsiad ma ati i ma, wlasnie się przelogowywuje, jak chcesz (i on u niego będzie - wiem na 100% że ja go kiedyś miałem) to mogę Ci wysłać, bo to chyba nie była binarka tylko skrypt, a może nie, nie pamiętam, jak go u siebie znajdzie to wyślę, tylko daj jakiś @ albo coś  :Smile: 

od raku: ort.

----------

## niedzwiedz

problem rozwiazany,  kicior mial racje monitor nie mogl obsluzyc tak duzej rozdzielczosci przy tak wysokeiej czestotliwosci,

Dziekuje bardzo wszystkim za pomoc.

----------

## bartmarian

no a ja nie wiedziałem ze ati wywalilo fglrxconfig, teraz jest aticonfig, narzeka bo musi z polecenia podać co chce, a to mu generuje plik do X

----------

